# SLL/CLL Dx Help



## Tonyj (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm having a hard time with these 2 codes. Can anyone assist?

1.Small Lymphocytic Lymphoma (SLL)-200.1x or 204.1x??
2.Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia (CLL)-200.1x or 204.1x??


----------



## cpc2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

SLL (small lymphocytic lymphoma) is the 200.1_
CLL (chronic lymphocytic leukemia) is the 204.1_


----------

